# Hoping to get some info on occupational training after BMQ and SQ



## KELL711 (5 May 2013)

Hello. 

I am currently waiting to get onto a BMQ platoon. And after that will be SQ. And then off to CFB Borden for occupational training. I was just hoping to get a bit more info on the living conditions there. Is it possible to apply for a live off program and rent a PMQ or nearby apartment? Im hoping to live with my fiance as I am currently looking at a period of almost 16 months living seperately (assuming that all my courses are right after one another with no waiting time in between, which I doubt will happen). Also I would appreciate any info on how much is deducted from our pay for R and Q. 

Thank you for your time and info.


----------



## JorgSlice (6 May 2013)

Are you married or common-law?

If not, you're not entitled for a PMQ and will continue to pay R&Q as long as you live on base. R&Q is approximately $600 a month.

There is no off-base or PMQ living for those on BMQ and BMQ-L (formerly SQ)


----------



## KELL711 (6 May 2013)

We are neither married nor common law. So PMQs are out. But would I be able to get a nearby apartment as long as I was present for all timings to do with my training? Show up in the morning and leave when we are done?


----------



## MikeL (6 May 2013)

No;  you will have to live/maintain residence in barracks during BMQ, BMQ-Land, PAT Platoon/PRETC, and QL3/DP1.  


During my QL3 course,  a student was "living" in the barracks, was paying R&Q, etc but if we weren't CB'd, etc he would spend the nights at his girlfriend's apartment.  No idea if he spoke with the course staff about this,  or just did it on his own though.


----------



## ambernewton04 (6 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> No,  you will have to live in barracks during BMQ, BMQ-Land, PAT Platoon/PRETC, and QL3/DP1.



Exactly what I was going to say. When my husband ( weren't married at the time, but recognized as common-law ) was at Borden, he was told he could get a Q for us to both reside in while he did his 3's.  When he got there, his higher ups wouldnt sign off on it because his course was only 60 days. They said, if he had a course that would have been longer than 6 months, they would have allowed him to live in a Q.  If you will be there for 16 months, can your fiance move to Angus/Barrie? That's what I did. I moved into an apartment in Barrie so my daughter and I  could be closer to him. He was allowed to come to my place at night, assuming he didn't get duties and he was back at a reasonable time ( normally 9pm ). He was also allowed to stay overnight during the weekend. You will have to put in a leave pass everytime you want to stay off base though.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2013)

MP_HOPEFUL said:
			
		

> You will have to put in a leave pass everytime you want to stay off base though.



No you don't.  In most cases, unless you are leaving the _area_ (2 hr radius?), no leave pass is required.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2013)

KELL711 said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> I am currently waiting to get onto a BMQ platoon. And after that will be SQ. And then off to CFB Borden for occupational training. I was just hoping to get a bit more info on the living conditions there. Is it possible to apply for a live off program and rent a PMQ or nearby apartment? Im hoping to live with my fiance as I am currently looking at a period of almost 16 months living seperately (assuming that all my courses are right after one another with no waiting time in between, which I doubt will happen). Also I would appreciate any info on how much is deducted from our pay for R and Q.
> 
> Thank you for your time and info.



Your profile says you're an OCdt.  BMQ?  SQ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No you don't.  In most cases, unless you are leaving the _area_ (2 hr radius?), no leave pass is required.



Depends on course staff too Moe.....


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Depends on course staff too Moe.....



True.  But I sincerely doubt someone will need a leave pass to spend their weekends in Angus/Barrie.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2013)

We make our DP 1's do it for Fredericton....  :dunno:


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> We make our DP 1's do it for Fredericton....  :dunno:



That's because you guys are anal.....   ;D


----------



## ambernewton04 (6 May 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No you don't.  In most cases, unless you are leaving the _area_ (2 hr radius?), no leave pass is required.



When my husband was at Borden he had to fill one out every weekend.  For the first 3 weeks, I was living in St.Catharines ( 1h 45m drive, depending on traffic ). I then moved to Barrie and he was still required to do it.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2013)

Well, maybe it's just the medical school then.   :dunno:


----------



## 392 (7 May 2013)

MP_HOPEFUL said:
			
		

> When my husband was at Borden he had to fill one out every weekend.  For the first 3 weeks, I was living in St.Catharines ( 1h 45m drive, depending on traffic ). I then moved to Barrie and he was still required to do it.



For your first example, most definitely a leave pass should be required for students on initial trades training as he was leaving the geographically defined area of CFB Borden (i.e. outside the 40 or 50km mark). Ref the second instance(s), this is most likely due to the staff wanting to ensure he had a proper place of contact that they knew about in case of emergency (whether it be his / yours or a CF issue) vice giving him "leave". 

Please keep in mind that every training establishment within the CF does things differently when it comes to giving students time off at night or on weekends (and that can even vary between sub-units of the same school or even vary from year to year or even course to course within the same sub-unit).  The main thing to keep in mind is that initial trades training almost always includes some type of esprit-de-corps / learn to work as a team intent built into the training plan (which incorporates all those nasty evening / weekend inspections   ) and the only way to properly ensure that the staff can take 40 individuals and turn them into 1 team is to limit their time away from each other, to a certain extent.


----------



## KELL711 (7 May 2013)

Thank you all for your information. Not what I wanted to hear but we will make it work. And yes I am an OCdt right now but I have left the ROTP and am currently waiting for my BMQ to start. And here at CMR it is a 100 km radius where we do not need to submit leave passes on the weekends.


----------



## MikeL (7 May 2013)

If you are a Reg Force OCdt you would not attend BMQ or BMQ-Land as they are NCM courses.  You would attend BMOQ and BMOQ-Land, etc.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2013)

Skeletor, he is no longer an officer if I am reading his post right... they offered him a position now as an NCM....


----------



## MikeL (7 May 2013)

Ack,  I just reread his post and that's what it looks like(OCdt to Pte(R)).


----------

